# barbaric (?) mead making. . .



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Ah, "Scary and Horrible Beers". Got one in my library. I haven't tried that method, seems like one of those "of historical note" but not necessarily yummy recipes.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes I tried that one by throwing whole comb into boiling water. This was probably the very first method of making alcohol, and not an improvement on modern ways. It tasted like stored brood comb smells. I own that book as well and found that the recipes use quite a bit of sugar, placing most of them into the 1800-1900 time period.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

finally, a use for AFB hives!


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

MichaelW said:


> finally, a use for AFB hives!


Hah!

I don't know about throwing bees or comb into the mix. Sounds...crunchy!


----------

